# HOBs vs. Canister Filters



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I like HOB filters since they can be cheap and in smaller tanks provide adequate circulation. The downside is my shrimp crawl into it sometimes.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I only use sponge filters. I do have a tank that I put my cull shrimp into that has an hob. No problems with that tank.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

If it just a couple tanks then I would use HOB. If it multiple tanks on the rack them canister with pipes.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

i just have a marineland hob, does it's job plus i can wash all the filter media because of the bio-wheel keeping tons of beneficial bacteria on it. (never wash that)


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have over 10 shrimp tanks, I only use canister on 2. My issue isn't the cost but my limited space doesn't allow me to use canister on all tanks. I do use hang over back canisters on three of the tanks though, they have less capacity but don't require much space. To be honest, $70 isn't too bad when comparing to ~$40 substrate for a 20G and substrate needs to be replaced.

That said, I don't think HOB's filtration ability is that bad. I use a kitchen utensil hanger (dollar store, with two suction cups) filled with seachem matrix and place it directly under the HOB, that not only doubles the filter capacity, also allow me to direct the flow direction where I want. With the water falling from HOB to this hanger it also increase the oxygen in water when it go through the bio media. It doesn't look pretty but it's okay if it's not a show tank, I can also tie some moss on the outside to hide it.

PS: Pictures added at reply #32.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

randyl said:


> I have over 10 shrimp tanks, I only use canister on 2. My issue isn't the cost but my limited space doesn't allow me to use canister on all tanks. I do use hang over back canisters on three of the tanks though, they have less capacity but don't require much space. To be honest, $70 isn't too bad when comparing to ~$40 substrate for a 20G and substrate needs to be replaced.
> 
> That said, I don't think HOB's filtration ability is that bad. I use a kitchen utensil hanger (dollar store, with two suction cups) filled with seachem matrix and place it directly under the HOB, that not only doubles the filter capacity, also allow me to direct the flow direction where I want. With the water falling from HOB to this hanger it also increase the oxygen in water when it go through the bio media. It doesn't look pretty but it's okay if it's not a show tank, I can also tie some moss on the outside to hide it.


Could you post a picture of the HOB with kitchen utensil hanger?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

CookieM said:


> Could you post a picture of the HOB with kitchen utensil hanger?


Bad timing, I am in the middle of redoing those two tanks with it. But I promise you I'll post it in the next two days.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Honestly, if I had the money I would definitely use UGF with a canister filter. But since money is an issue HOBs all the way (aquaclears!!).

+1 to what CookieM said for randyl's pic. I think I kinda see what he means though. You have the utensil hanger INSIDE the tank right? So the output of the filter just hits that instead of say.. your substrate.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Both. 

Planted cascade 200 hob and eheim 2213 canister running a DIY UGF under akadama drl soil.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> +1 to what CookieM said for randyl's pic. I think I kinda see what he means though. You have the utensil hanger INSIDE the tank right? So the output of the filter just hits that instead of say.. your substrate.


You got the idea, and I put filter media in the utensil holder (sorry, hanger isn't the right word), the holder is in the tank, so water coming out of the HOB goes through the filter media (I use seachem matrix) in the holder before going into the tank. It's like 2 HOBs with one motor.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

HOB for price considerations for a broke college student


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I use HOB filters AquaClear 30's on my 20G long tanks But if i was not so poor i would definitely like to use canister filters.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I use *AquaClear HOB 30* filter on my new 20L tank also. I added a *AquaClear Powerhead 30* with *AquaClear Quick Filter Powerhead Attachment*. I also added a *Spray Bar* onto my Powerhead to help the current flow throughout the long tank.

I usually prefer HOB over Canister because it's easier to clean (especially AquaClear brand). I owned couples canister in my life and I really hate carrying it to the backyard to clean it. It also very messy and supper stinky. LOL


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i use mainly aquaclear HOB's. its more for convenience (much easier to clean and monitor a HOB), and space (cannisters usually require they be below the tank). i rather use the space below for more tanks or storage since they are in my office. on larger tanks i use a combination of both, cannister for bio filtration and the HOB stuffed with floss for mechanical.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for the feedback. It seems like an even split between HOBs and canister filters. I like some of the ideas people have here. I agree that the HOB are easier to clean and a lot cheaper. It's strange that I can find an AquaClear 50 for cheaper than an AquaClear 30 on amazon. 

For those that have the AquaClear HOB, how are you dealing with the intake? Shrimplets would definitely get sucked inside the filter if the intake isn't covered somehow. How do you guys address this issue?



CookieM said:


> I use *AquaClear HOB 30* filter on my new 20L tank also. I added a *AquaClear Powerhead 30* with *AquaClear Quick Filter Powerhead Attachment*. I also added a *Spray Bar* onto my Powerhead to help the current flow throughout the long tank.
> 
> I usually prefer HOB over Canister because it's easier to clean (especially AquaClear brand). I owned couples canister in my life and I really hate carrying it to the backyard to clean it. It also very messy and supper stinky. LOL


I'm sure I'm not the only one who is interested in seeing you're modified AquaClear HOB. 


My current rack with 4x 15 gallons and 4x 10gallons. Currently using Tetra HOB filters from petsmart. Flow is terrible. Planning on redoing 3 tanks to house Tiger shrimp, and that's why I'm deciding which filters to use.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> I just want to thank everyone for the feedback. It seems like an even split between HOBs and canister filters. I like some of the ideas people have here. I agree that the HOB are easier to clean and a lot cheaper. It's strange that I can find an AquaClear 50 for cheaper than an AquaClear 30 on amazon.
> 
> For those that have the AquaClear HOB, how are you dealing with the intake? Shrimplets would definitely get sucked inside the filter if the intake isn't covered somehow. How do you guys address this issue?
> 
> ...


Yeah probably by popular demand, grab the AquaClear 50. With that many tanks, people probably sway you to go with canister. Cheaper than buying 8 AquaClear. 

I'll probably just do a *Sponge Filter* hooked up to *Powerhead* + *Spray Bar*. That's because I'm really tired of using canister for over 3 years.

Btw I didn't know that rack can hold that many tanks. I got 2 of them and never even thought about it. I was about to get a bigger rack from Lowes.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Chefboy,
Thanks for sharing your setup with us.
It has a lot of potential. Have you thought of joining the tanks together using u shaped PVC to further stabilize you water parameters? Since the tanks are adjacent to each other, that would make it extremely simple to do.

I have used several hob and canisters over the last decade and always found myself coming back to the aqua clears. There's a reason why they haven't changed their design. It simply works and doesn't make maintenance any more difficult than it needs to be, especially when multiple tanks are concerned.

I originally used the fluval pre filter sponge to cover the intake but found it cheaper to just use a filter media bag and zip tie. Works great for a shrimp tank, but I continue to use the sponge on my planted fish tank.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

radioman said:


> I like HOB filters since they can be cheap and in smaller tanks provide adequate circulation. The downside is my shrimp crawl into it sometimes.


You've got to put a sponge over the filter intakes. The sponges in my 20g were so old that they couldn't hang on anymore so there was about a two week period when there were no covers and now I have the few remaining shrimp in that tank living in my HOB. :/ I've found that pantyhose clog too quickly. I use the filter sponges from an AC 20 as my intake covers. Custom fit and snug. 

-Lisa


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

CookieM said:


> Could you post a picture of the HOB with kitchen utensil hanger?


+1

-Lisa


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> You've got to put a sponge over the filter intakes. The sponges in my 20g were so old that they couldn't hang on anymore so there was about a two week period when there were no covers and now I have the few remaining shrimp in that tank living in my HOB. :/ I've found that pantyhose clog too quickly. I use the filter sponges from an AC 20 as my intake covers. Custom fit and snug.
> 
> -Lisa


You have shrimp that survived the impeller? That's gotta be some mission impossible kinda shrimp scaling tubes and all... Very cool


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I protect the intake of my AC20's with SS prefilters. I used sponges in the past but noticed a huge reduction in flow. Cleaning it was also a pain. And not to mention that its definitely an eyesore compared with how "clean" a SS prefilter looks.


----------



## GEM 35shrimps (May 1, 2012)

IMHO, HOB can't compare to Canister filter in any way, except the price.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> You have shrimp that survived the impeller? That's gotta be some mission impossible kinda shrimp scaling tubes and all... Very cool


Thanks, now I have the mission impossible song stuck in my head. Lol


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I run a canister and a HOB in each one of my shrimp tanks, I modify the dual sponge filters to make them my intakes for the Canisters, and I get a fluvel edge sponge for the AC 20 and 30's I buy. I get the fluval edge sponge wet and yank on it a bit so that the sponge opens up a little more to help with flow.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> You have shrimp that survived the impeller? That's gotta be some mission impossible kinda shrimp scaling tubes and all... Very cool


RCS, baby! I also had some yellows do it. It's such a PITA because now I har to take the filter apart. But it is due for a cleaning. Overdue, actually. Waaaaaay overdue. 

-Lisa


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

diwu13 said:


> I protect the intake of my AC20's with SS prefilters. I used sponges in the past but noticed a huge reduction in flow. Cleaning it was also a pain. And not to mention that its definitely an eyesore compared with how "clean" a SS prefilter looks.


That's pretty awesome! I was thinking of buying a few cheap steel intake and attaching it but I don't know the sizing yet. 

Sounds like everyone likes the AquaClears so I think I'm going to buy the AC 50 on Amazon.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

If anyone else has filter modifications please post!!! Canisters or HOB. We want to see them!


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to add another HOB to my 40B


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> If anyone else has filter modifications please post!!! Canisters or HOB. We want to see them!


I took the lid off my cascade 200 hob because it sounds less, then I decided to brake the outflow a bit by adding moss and finally I realized that an hob can't be more close to an hydroponic pot:










And DIY UGF inspired by Liam in my eheim 2213 canister intake:


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

diwu13 said:


> I protect the intake of my AC20's with SS prefilters. I used sponges in the past but noticed a huge reduction in flow. Cleaning it was also a pain. And not to mention that its definitely an eyesore compared with how "clean" a SS prefilter looks.





pejerrey said:


> I took the lid off my cascade 200 hob because it sounds less, then I decided to brake the outflow a bit by adding moss and finally I realized that an hob can't be more close to an hydroponic pot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coolest little setup ever! I dig that HOB filter with all that stuff happening. :icon_smil


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Low cost mod to HOBs:

I was asked to post pictures of my "low cost" HOB mod, well, not really touching the HOBs at all but basically turn 1 HOB into 2 and more.

First, get the utensil holder from your local dollar store. They look like this, you may find different types but what you want are 1. right size. 2. with holes on the side/back (or you can drill you own). 3. with very good suction cups (the one I have, it's so hard to get it off once it's on).

I put it on top of a AC 20 for size reference.










Then, line the inside with filter floss to block the holes you don't want water to flow through. This way, you can change the direction of the water flow. I find this very helpful. With HOBs like AC, the water tends to go down instead of on the surface and that can blow the plants and shrimp around.

















After that, add your favorite filter media. I use Seachem Matrix, it's much cheaper buying in bulk. IIRC, I pay less than $40 for 4 liters. And then, place it in the tank directly under the HOB. And you're done.

















The benefits of this mod:
1. Increase the amount of biomedia.
2. Direct the water flow however you like.
3. Create space for moss or other plants. (I don't have it the pic but you can attach moss on the outside of the utensil holders).



Also, on a side note. You can find a lot of goodies at dollar store. I mean, you can get stuff like gush glass plant holder for $40 from LFS or something from dollar stores for < $2 to get something that works the same.
Here, the soap holder -- $1, the clay plant pot base 3 for $1.









The one in the picture isn't planted yet as I was just making it to take a pic. Here is one that has pellia attached.









These soap holders are a cheap way to add real estate in your shrimp tanks, and because it's up in the water, plants grow better because they're closer to the light source. The clear ones look better. You can also attached moss directly on it to create a "garden in the sky".


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I use those ceramic pots for food dishes. Can bury them a bit in the substrate so they sit almost flush and put food in there. I like your idea though for the biomedia, I may do that. All my smaller tanks run HOB's.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> I use those ceramic pots for food dishes. Can bury them a bit in the substrate so they sit almost flush and put food in there. I like your idea though for the biomedia, I may do that. All my smaller tanks run HOB's.


Yes, I do that too. I must have bought $15 worth of those ceramic pots and bases.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Randyl, those are awesome ideas! I might just have to try that. 

-Lisa


----------

